# Employment Service



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Has anyone ever used or is anyone familiar with the way employment services work in Egypt?

By "employment service," I mean matching an employer with an employee. I am particularly interested in the fees for this service (who pays, how much, is there a trial period, etc.).

Thanks!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Has anyone ever used or is anyone familiar with the way employment services work in Egypt?
> 
> By "employment service," I mean matching an employer with an employee. I am particularly interested in the fees for this service (who pays, how much, is there a trial period, etc.).
> 
> Thanks!


They mostly charge you one months salary of the employee found and accepted by you. There is one that wants to charge 10% of the employees first years salary. Matching? I dont think they do that, what they do is try to apply the CV's they have on file, and see if that matches the brief you sent them for the post you want to fill. They dont do a match in terms of the encumbent ability to "fit" into your company. Trial periods is normally up to 6 months, and they would replace once, if the person did not get past your internal probation period.:ranger:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

